# Free (Almost) Seeds Are Back VIII



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The title is correct. This is the 8th consecutive year that I've had a seed offer on this forum. Each year it gets bigger. All previous ones included free trial packets from Jung's. As it appears right now, there will be none of those distributed to the outlet stores this year. If any do become available, they will be included.

Cost of the seeds I am offering is free. It's the postage and packing where I hope to break even. The big expense is going to be postage. Because of the bulk of beans, package rate is involved and that's $1.34 for 2 ounces. #000 bubble envelope is used for protection. I buy them by the case of 500 and it comes out to 23Â¢ each. Plastic bean package costs 1Â¢ each and coin envelope for tomato seeds is 3Â¢. When a basic request is filled, I'll have $1.71 invested. When the project is finally closed out, it would be nice if the average returns is $1.71. If not, the enjoyment in knowing that many others are enjoying my garden will be sufficient reward. 

And now the famous HT form or payment, if any. Honey, jelly, jerky, pickled beets, sauerkraut, soap, tea (for me), coffee (for wife), garden gloves, bread, pecan pie, kitchen shears, and many, many other pleasant surprises have arrived over the years. Often just one of those has more meaning and memories than 10 who might submit cash. For those who prefer just placing something in an envelope, it can be cash, check, or postage stamps and any amount that you feel like. BUT NO PAYPAL! Since this offer is extended to all HT members regardless of what country they live in, there's always been enough generous Americans here to cover you. 

And the offer. *Basic is choice of 4 tomato varieties and 2 bean varieties.* Tomatoes will have about 30 seeds per packet. Beans will also be at least 30 unless otherwise noted. If you see 8 tomatoes and 4 beans that you can't live without, I'm flexible but my cost goes up. Free is OK but free+free would be a bit much if you might want to be welcome to partake of seed offer IX. 

The tomatoes are the best varieties that I grew in 2008 plus some of the better ones from the previous 2 years. Some of the great ones from the past aren't on the list since the quantity is low and needed for SSE requests. None of what I consider inferior is on the list and I didn't separate the medium and large varieties. Other than the cherry tomatoes, almost everything in 2008 was either for large fruit size or large production. Therefore none should be a total disappointment. The only place where you can find information on every variety listed would be http://ventmarin.free.fr/passion_tomates/passion_tomate.htm although it's in French. Many are also available from small specialty companies so Googling will find most of them.

Canners to huge slicers:
Amana Orange
Amish Red
Belarusan Heart
Black From Tula
Black Krim
Black Pear
Black Prince
Boondocks
Borgio Cellano
Bull's Heart
Burracker's Favorite
Chateau Rose
Cherokee Purple (PL)
Chianti Rose
Chocolate Stripes
Cow's Tit
Crimson Cushion
Crnkovic Yugoslavian
Dinner Plate
Dr. Lyle
Dorothy's Mennonite Beefsteak
Dorothy's Mennonite Bicolor
Dorothy's Mennonite Big Heart
German Head
Giant Belgium
Giant Oxheart
Giant Roma
Giant Tree
Gigante Liscio
Greenbush Italian
Grosse Cotelee
Hog Heart
Hungarian Italian Paste
Japanese Oxheart
Julia Child
Kalman's Hungarian Red
King Pineapple
Lancaster Pink
Large Pink Bulgarian
Legend
Marglobe
Market Miracle
Mexico
Mortgage Lifter
Noire de Russie
Old German
Red Heart Yellow
Red Penna
Red Zebra
Russian Annie
Sandul Moldovan
Super Beefsteak
Super Choice
Super Marmande
Tater Kin
Taxi
Teton de Venus
Thessaloniki Oxheart
Ukrainian Pear
Valena Pink
Watermelon Beefsteak
Wes
White Tomesol
Woodle Orange
Yamal
Zorica's Croatian Bulleye


Cherry or small tomatoes:
Amish Salad
Besser
Black Cherry
Gardener's Delight
Japanese Golden Pear
Lemon Drop
Matt's Wild Cherry
Mirabell
Moby Grape
Peacevine Cherry
Preacher
Tommy Toes, Red
Tommy Toes, Yellow

The "house special" tomatoes:
Paquebot Roma
Wisconsin 55
Wisconsin 55 Gold


The beans are quite a varied lot. For most of them, 30 seeds will be a good starter quantity and often twice what I started out with. (Three large types will be less.) The first year won't see a huge excess and how much you plant the following year is determined by how much you eat this year.

Bush snap beans:
Black Valentine
Cherokee Wax
Dragon Tongue
Maxibel
Purple Queen
Roma II 
Sequoia
Tendergreen
Top Crop


Bush dry beans:
Belizean Red
Black Turtle
Brown Dutch
Coco Rubico
Flor de Mayo*
Great Northern*
Hutterite Soup
Jacob's Gold
King of the Early
Red Kidney
Tiger Eye
Yellow Eye*
Yellow Indian Woman/Ava*
(*24" fence best for support.) 


Pole snap/shelly/dry beans:
Aunt Jean's
Blue Marbutt
Case Knife
Cherokee Black
Greasy Grit
Jimenez
Logan Giant
Mennonite Purple Stripe
Purple Pod
Turkey Craw 
Uncle Steve's Italian
Williams River


Pole limas:
Florida Speckled
King of the Garden Pole (15)
Sieva
White Willow Leaf


Yard-long pole bean:
Asparagus


Bush lima:
Pennsylvania Dutch Red


Others:
Azuki (50)
Black Tepary (50)
Blackeye Cowpea (50)
Potato (15)
Scarlet Runner (15)


The craziest bean:
Maria Amazilitei's Purple Speckled Pole
(Yellow wax snap/dry bean but the pods curl into a perfect 6.) 


The final and most important part is how to contact me. E-mail is [email protected] and prefer "seed" or "seeds" somewhere in the message title. Do not use the forum PM system unless you have a very good excuse. What I need in the message are the varieties that you want and an address to mail them to. I may or may not have time to acknowledge your message but usually don't fail to answer any question that one may have. Just don't expect to receive it 5 minutes after you click on Send! Finally, we can figure that by 15 April everyone should have had enough time to plan their gardens and started their tomatoes. I can then go back to being a gardener rather than a seedsman.

Martin


----------



## qutes (Dec 30, 2005)

Sent you an email already :bouncy:

Can't wait to try Cow's Tit :happy:

My DIL just rolled her eyes at me 

Vikki


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

you da man!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

yipee! I've been watching so anxiously. Thank you, Martin!


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow Martin, I had no idea! I am a Certified Tomato Freak and can not WAIT to try these out. You are certainly a kind and generous man.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

So.. I sat down and opened the gardening forum.. DH is at his computer a few feet away playing Spore..
I gasped and there began a huge flurry of desk clearing, heavy breathing, the grabbing of the gardening notebook, I almost flipped the chair and started throwing stuff around looking for my pen!
He looks up, questioningly.
"Ooh, Ooh, the seed list. It's the seed list!! He's posted the seed list!!! 

Thank you so very much Martin.!!! There are just no words.
And a hint to everyone... Martin's 'Paquebot Roma' was my favorite tomato in the garden last year and I highly recommend it! It sauced, canned and froze very well. The taste was full and rich without being heavy, very few seeds and low jelly.. The vines are well behaved and the flesh is a gorgeous watermelon red! Pick when the fruits are a pearly pink.. that means they are ripe. The insides are deep red and peeking through the translucent pearly skin.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

This is my favorite time of year. I just love seeing Martin's post. You are just the best to do this for us every year and you do it with such kindness and joy. Thanks for putting up with us and for being so kind!


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, it only took me 3 hrs to make up my mind. :bash::stars: LOL

Martin - you got mail. :rock::cowboy:

Carrie in SD


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Miz Mary,

You need to send martin an email with your list.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

And don't forget your address! I had the honor of being that idiot last year.. very, very embarrassing.

I have chosen and sent you an email.. complete with address


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

zukgod said:


> Miz Mary,
> 
> You need to send martin an email with your list.



GEEZ...not enough coffee....and to think Ive done this for years .....THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Martin, your Pm box is full !!!


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Alright look, you people who can decide so quickly! HOW do you do it?!?!  LOL! I've spent HOURS today on Google, Dave's Garden, and many other sites, copying and pasting descriptions and reviews (when I can find them) of each variety into a Word document so that I can separate them by type a bit more, carefully weigh the pros and cons of each, and *try* to narrow the field. Dude, I've been at this all afternoon, and I'm only through the "canners/slicers" list up through letter G! :sing:

*Thank you, Martin!!!* :bouncy::rock:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

This helped me immensely.. I used it last year too as well as a tomato variety site that I didn't save.. hmmm
http://vegvariety.cce.cornell.edu/index.php this is a ratings site where you can read how certain varieties are rated and the traits (good and bad)


----------



## wantabunch (Jan 7, 2008)

Paquebot said:


> The final and most important part is how to contact me. E-mail is [email protected] and prefer "seed" or "seeds" somewhere in the message title. Do not use the forum PM system unless you have a very good excuse. What I need in the message are the varieties that you want and an address to mail them to.


Someone comented that his PM box is full - Just reiterating - Do NOT PM him - :bash: he has requested an email. I'm sure he spends hours and hours filling these requests. Please don't make it any harder on him than it needs to be!


----------



## Sustainable Joy (Nov 17, 2007)

:rock: Yay! I loved the Mennonite Orange I got last year, I can't wait to get this year's seeds! OK, off to plot what I want to recieve! You're the best, Martin.


Editing to Add: Perhaps you should supply the address we can mail honey, money, stamps etc to.... if it's the same as last year I've got that one, but it might prove useful for those requesting seeds to have it here... you wouldn't have to keep sending it to people.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

wantabunch said:


> Someone comented that his PM box is full - Just reiterating - Do NOT PM him - :bash: he has requested an email. I'm sure he spends hours and hours filling these requests. Please don't make it any harder on him than it needs to be!


thanks....((((((((hanging my head))))))))
Im having a very off day ....Im not trying to intentionally make it hard on him ...sorry , and THANK YOU for helping me !!!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Hurray! This is the most exciting thing to happen so far this year!! Thank you, Martin!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

count me as a goof, too! sorry bout the pm, got too excited.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> Alright look, you people who can decide so quickly! HOW do you do it?!?!


I'm just picking the coolest sounding names


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 8, 2004)

Martin - 

I can't thank you enough! I've been going through seed catalog after seed catalog, and low and behold - you are offering the same seeds I was looking into!!!

You are a tremendous asset to this forum! Thanks so much for all you do!

"You've got mail!"


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Thank you so much Martin. You'll be getting message from me soon.


----------



## BrightBay (Aug 6, 2008)

Those yardlongs are awesome! It takes like 5 beans to fill an entire jar. LOL Actually, little made it that far. The children loved them far too much just blanched. We grew them on some hog wire arched over a raised bed so the long beans dangled down.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you Martin! I just sent my email. 

Jessie


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Sustainable Joy said:


> :rock: Yay! I loved the Mennonite Orange I got last year, I can't wait to get this year's seeds! OK, off to plot what I want to recieve! You're the best, Martin.
> 
> 
> Editing to Add: Perhaps you should supply the address we can mail honey, money, stamps etc to.... if it's the same as last year I've got that one, but it might prove useful for those requesting seeds to have it here... you wouldn't have to keep sending it to people.


In my email I asked if I should just get the address off of the package to send my "payment", and he said that would be fine. (I'm having almost as much fun deciding what to send as I am waiting for the seeds.) I had been wondering the same thing!

Kayleigh


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

(I'm having almost as much fun deciding what to send as I am waiting for the seeds.) I had been wondering the same thing!




Same here! I hope it brightens their day as much as the seed offer did mine! 

Jessie


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

chickenista said:


> And don't forget your address! I had the honor of being that idiot last year.. very, very embarrassing.


Well it would seem that the honor of being village idiot goes to me this year! LOL! I sent off my email yesterday and Martin's reply was so funny! He said that he would send them to where he did last year, somewhere in PA! I live in Missouri and he knows it! LOL Needless to say that I quickly sent him an apology email complete with my correct address! I can only say it was the excitement of free seeds that caused that momentary lapse of reason! :bouncy:
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks, Martin! Sent you an e-mail.

If you ever get bored you could make an HT directory. You probably have more real names/addresses/e-mail addresses of HT folks than anyone else.

Just something to do in your spare time, you know... 
SBJ


----------



## shelleydar (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow, this is very generous.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

You guys all have apparently seen too much winter already! Almost glad that I didn't have a break until now. That way I could laugh all through the entire thread. There wasn't time to visit the site much. I did rush in to clear some space in the PM to make Miz Mary happy but then she remembered that she also had my e-mail address from before. 

The failure to include a mailing address is something that has not changed since these offers first began. Already in 2002 there were some who thought that I could send the seeds via the Internet. (Gave up trying that as they just jammed up the modem!) One in 12 will forget. It's been that way from day one. Two forgot this year but caught their oversight before I had a chance to reply back. I've already had to look up 4 who were repeats from previous years. So far, there is only one real champion and I won't say who it was. She forgot 2 years in a row. If she forgets this year, there would be a problem as she's moved since then. (A request without an address just now came in and it's not a forum newbie, either!) 

Filling each request is indeed time-consuming since there are so many steps involved. It's a little more than simply selecting a few packets and tucking them into a mailing envelope. If it's just a simple request, it runs between 12 and 15 minutes from printing a copy to ready for the PO. I've tried preparing the empty packets for a number of combined requests and doing 10 at a time still take 2 hours. Last time I did that, I ended up with a packet of Tendergreen beans which weren't accounted for. So, back to doing each request individually. 

With 2 exceptions, everyone who requested seeds as of noon today should start watching for them Monday or Tuesday depending upon location. My mail usually makes decent time but always the possibility of a hiccup in the postal system. 

And for me probably having the names and addresses of more HT members than anyone else? Probably so but I have a thing about names and that is that I can't remember them. Many also never mention their forum name and I haven't a clue as to who they may be. I don't care if it's the Devil himself as long as he appreciates getting my seeds and gets good use out of them.

Four fresh requests since sitting down to type this reply. Then I hope to be able to reply to some of the messages which have direct questions. In the meantime, everyone just calm down. Unless you're in Florida, there's no need to panic! 

Martin


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

lol, i didn't send a fresh copy of my address either, (insert head slapping smiley here) but since i pester you so much, i figure you have it handy.


----------



## zukgod (Jan 28, 2007)

Martin 

As usual thank you very much. The seeds from last year all grew and tasted great.\

Josh


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Email sent. Thank you for blessing people with your efforts!


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

Thank you so much.


----------



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

Ahhh...you make a snow bound garden dreaming woman happy! LOL! Sending my email shortly!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Of all the tomato varieties I have tried, I get more requests for that Black Cherry!! a definate keeper for size and FLAVOR! Add my thanks Martin to the rest and will be sending you an e-mail. bee


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

bee said:


> Of all the tomato varieties I have tried, I get more requests for that Black Cherry!! a definate keeper for size and FLAVOR! Add my thanks Martin to the rest and will be sending you an e-mail. bee


While I have the time, there's a story that goes with Black Cherry and a good reason for everyone to save seed from what they got from me.

Black Cherry is a fairly new variety. The man who developed it never lived to see how popular it became. He distributed seed to some of his friends when he thought that it was about stable. One of those friends passed some on to me before anyone else had more than heard of them. All who grew it agreed that it was great. Now it is apparent that it either still wasn't stable or some companies are calling something else Black Cherry. The only one that I definitely know of with a documented line back to the originator is Fedco. I passed seed along to an organic contract grower in Sparta, WI and he supplied the Black Cherry seed for Fedco. Thus we can assume that what they offer is the real one. 

Martin


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks again for you generosity - both your time and seeds!

Here's a link that has pics of a number of the tomatoes offered:

http://www.landrethseeds.com/photos/Tomato/index.html

Elizabeth


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I knew that I should have saved more seed from one variety since this is a primarily a rural forum. Won't say what it is since I don't want someone to miss out who is bent on growing it. I'll notify them that they will be only getting 15 seeds whenever it pops up again. Only hint is that it's not one of the small ones. 

Also need to have the moderator delete Amish Red. Several asked if it were the same as Amish Paste and it is not. It's just another good medium canner. It also goes by the name Farmer's Doughnut. I have no idea why the other name since it is only a slightly flattened globe.

Other than those two, I don't foresee running out of anything. 

The Cherokee Purple (PL) on the list is not the regular Cherokee Purple but rather a potato leaf version. I found the PL fruit to be virtually identical to the RL but much more production. Never having grown both the same time, several who requested it are getting each type. Hopefully some of both will be grown out for comparison.

Martin


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

Sustainable Joy said:


> Editing to Add: Perhaps you should supply the address we can mail honey, money, stamps etc to.... if it's the same as last year I've got that one, but it might prove useful for those requesting seeds to have it here... you wouldn't have to keep sending it to people.



It will be stamped on each packet of seed that you receive. You can't miss it.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thanks so much! I've sent an email.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

we got seeds today! thanks! thanks! thanks!


----------



## qutes (Dec 30, 2005)

We got our seeds today. :rock: Will be sending some jam your way on Wed or Thurs.

Vikki


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Got my seeds last night Martin! Many, many thanks!

Jessie


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Martin. I got my seeds today. Now I have to wait until March to start them *sigh* Wouldn't a home grown tomato taste good right now...

Kelly


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

kellyprzy said:


> Wouldn't a home grown tomato taste good right now...
> 
> Kelly


You possibly could at this time next year had I included a certain variety. Long Keeper was one I grew this year but decided that it was best that it join some others that didn't meet my criteria as being a good tomato. Supposedly they will keep until Christmas or longer. I had a bag that was left out to freeze a few times and they still were halfway decent in late November. Rather than disappoint some who would think that it might be good, they will only be listed in the SSE Yearbook. Some here knew that I grew it this year but nobody rushed to inquire about seed availability.

Martin


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

I actually still have some home-grown tomatoes from last season in the kitchen. In N. Illinois!!! No, they're not in jars. No, we didn't have a late first frost, and no, I didn't make any heroic efforts to cover plants or have them growing in a greenhouse. They were picked full-size, but green, before the first frost in October and stored since. I didn't wrap them, just laid them out in a single layer on shelves. They've ripened, and look and taste good! Both varieties came from Martin, though neither one is on this year's list. FWIW, both are paste-type varieties. Interesting that I barely got any ripe fruits off of these 2 during the growing season - most of their yield had to be harvested green. Des Andes Juane and Costoluto Fiorentino. 

Phantomfyre, still trying to choose from this year's list...


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Martin,

Is the Giant Tree tomato the same as the tamarillo?

Thank you.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Phantomfyre, Des Andes Jaune/Jaune des Andes was one that I grew at home and was also late here. I blamed some of that on too much shade. Supposedly that is 75-80 days according to the source in France. And I'm glad that you mentioned it as I wondered why there were no SSE requests for it last year despite never having been listed before. SSE apparently included it with something else. (Did that on several other new ones as well.) 

NJMama, Giant Tree is a old true tomato variety. I think that Totally Tomatoes may be carrying it this year. Supposed to get up to 2 pounds but didn't see many over a pound. But then, nothing was what it was supposed to be last year.

Martin


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been figting a virus and have been just 'scanning" the posts.I almost missed the SEED LIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good grief. Just now send my e-mail. Thanks, Martin! I'm really looking forward to summer after this weather.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

We got our seeds yesterday! Thank you Martin! You so rock! :rock: It really was funny when the mail came in. Devon was in the front with me and she had gone in to get the mail, Bailey was in the middle and John was in the back of the van. Now, the girls don't share my and John's enthuseasim (sp?) for gardening. So when Devon walked out of the post office and I saw an envelope in her hand I knew what it was and let out a holler. THE SEEDS ARE HERE! John and I were almost jumping up and down in our seats. I handed the envelope back so John could open it up and he was oooh-ing and aahhh-ing over the seeds and passing them up to me and I was oooh-ing and ahhh-ing and Devon and Bailey were just rolling their eyes at us. Yeah, great family memeories! LOL But don't doubt for one second that those two girls will be enjoying eating the tomatoes and beans this summer! They just don't get as excited as John and I do. Strange kids aren't they?
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

We received ours yesterday also, thank you!

Kayleigh


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Martin.. I got mine yesterday! Thank you. Am busy getting ready for the cold that is coming, but am wracking my brain wondering what to send to you snuggled up with the payment... hmmm?


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

Sent an email too.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I think I get the award for HT nincompoop.

When I paid Martin for Garlic last year, I mailed him a check made out to my insurance company for quite a bit more than the cost of garlic 

Hoping my seeds come today...anxiously looking for the mail lady


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

What a super offer! email sent.

Kathie


----------



## FarmersDaughter (Jul 8, 2008)

Just went to the mailbox and my seeds came today! Just what I needed as a pick-me-up on this extremely cold day.

Now I just need to think of a nice gift to send with my payment.

We are all blessed by the wisdom you share on this forum and the generosity that you show. I don't post much, but I read the HT forums daily and always learn something from you, Martin.

Thanks again,
Hollie


----------



## jer (Sep 2, 2003)

We just got home and found the seeds in the mail today. It is really cold and snowing out, a perfect day to think of gardening! Thank you so much, Martin, and look for our payment to arrive soon.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Woo Hoo, got the seeds today..............thanks so much Martin, I'm so looking forward to getting them started. Payment on it's way.........
P.J.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I just sent out an email. I hope I'm not too late!


----------



## plantinthings (Jan 15, 2009)

I just sent you an email.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Thank you Martin. Seeds arrived safe & sound yesterday. An envelope is already on it's way to you. Enjoy!


----------



## tjmomof4 (Mar 31, 2007)

We're looking at moving to warmer climes, so I'll hold off for now on ordering, but I loved the seeds I got last year, and everything grew at least as well as the rest of my garden... (That's a euphemism for my whole garden was crummy last year. Too much cold and wind, almost no rain - none of which seemed to be as hard on Martin's tomatoes as it was on the store-bought seed.)

Looking forward to trying again this year! Your generous spirit is inspiring, Martin, and I will be thinking about what I can stick in the mail in return. 
Thanks!


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

After sitting it out last year, I really want to try some of Martin's seeds. I tell ya, picking just 4, when so many are listed, is hard. I think I've fallen in love with about 20 varieties just reading the descriptions online!

And this will be my first year trying dry beans. Yahoo!

C'mon Spring, I'm ready for you now.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

MoGrrrl said:


> I tell ya, picking just 4, when so many are listed, is hard. I think I've fallen in love with about 20 varieties just reading the descriptions online!


What stopped you besides honesty and a conscience? Last year, had a guy who wanted some of every single variety of tomato and bean to try in exchange for a pound of worm castings. I sent 12 tomatoes and 6 beans and didn't even get s---!

Martin

PS You are only going to get 15 Cow's Tit. I should have known better than to just save the usual quantity of seed for this forum!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Got mine, thanks so much Martin! Will be mailing you something tomorrow morning.


----------



## mandidawn (Aug 11, 2006)

Got mine today! Thank you so very much.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Seeds were in mail box yesterday. Thanks so very much.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Martin, I think my seeds are lost in the mail!

They haven't arrived yet, and I know you mailed them 8 days ago. 

ETA Got your email..thanks Martin.


----------



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

Got my seeds Saturday, thank you so much!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Every regular request received through the 16th has been sent out. Everything since will be going out with tomorrow's date. If this year is no different than previous ones, there will be several that somehow fail to get where they are supposed to. Somewhere, someone expects to find something more valuable than beans and tomato seeds! If you don't have something from me within 10 days, we'll start over.

Martin


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

chickenista said:


> And don't forget your address! I had the honor of being that idiot last year.. very, very embarrassing.
> 
> I have chosen and sent you an email.. complete with address


Ah, but I do believe that I have the honor of being the only person to forget her address 3 years running. LOL! (If it was more, Martin can correct me...)


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

haha, imagine if someone stole a package of seeds thinking it was something valuable. 

wait a sec, they better not steal MINE! :frypan:

Thank you very much Mr Paquebot, I'm really excited. Hey yall, I'm gettin' Cow's Tit!! 

ooh, that doesn't sound good...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

happydog said:


> Hey yall, I'm gettin' Cow's Tit!!


You don't know it yet but you're only going to get 15 seeds instead of the stated 30. Not all that many seeds in Cow's Tit and I should have known better than to just save the normal quantity and offer it on a forum such as this. 

A side note on that variety is that it took 2 seasons for me to be able to offer it. The seed that I got from another SSE member was mixed. No clue as to what the two plants were in 2007 as they produced round and yellow, not long and red. Started more seeds this past year and tried to pick 2 identical seedlings which may not have looked like the previous year's. Both produced true to type and those are the seeds being distributed. It's not the first time that it's taken 2 years to get something right. Teton de Venus was another that was mixed seed when I got it.

Martin


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Martin, you astound me. You grow all those tomatoes, in addition to all the other wonderful things you grow.

Are you planning on writing a book with all your garden knowledge, or do you have an army of apprentices to whom you pass all that invaluable information?


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Paquebot said:


> You don't know it yet but you're only going to get 15 seeds instead of the stated 30.
> Martin


YAY, I'm getting 15 Cow's Tits! 

Hey, that's 15 more than I'd have without you. I still love ya! And how many Tits do you really NEED anyway? I'm gonna be giggling all summer and thanking you for my 15 Tits!

Thank you Martin!!

happydog


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you Martin, the seeds came in over the weekend.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I was supposed to mail your package out this week, but I left it at the house and we won't be back there until Friday. It will make it eventually.

Kayleigh


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Got my seeds today! Thanks so much! 

I'm working on a project and if it works out I send you a sample. If not, I'll have to think of something else.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Received my seeds today, Martin you are soo organized!! I am very impressed.

Thank you very much "payment" will be sent out Wed or Thurs.

Alison


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

YAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

I got my seeds in the mail today!!!! Thank you SO SO SO SO SO much Martin!!!!! Payment will be in the mail very shortly.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Pony said:


> Martin, you astound me. You grow all those tomatoes, in addition to all the other wonderful things you grow.
> 
> Are you planning on writing a book with all your garden knowledge, or do you have an army of apprentices to whom you pass all that invaluable information?


No books as everything that has ever been discovered about gardening has been printed by someone somewhere over the centuries. But I do have some really great apprentices and you'll find them scattered throughout http://homesteadingtoday.com/memberlist.php When I can't pass anything more, one of them will take over the hoe and this garden can remain weed-free for a long time.

Martin


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

What a beautiful word picture, Martin!

I, too, will be mailing your package umm... probably early next week. It's taken me longer than I anticipated- I have to make a new batch! But we got the seeds safely, and I've had the HARDEST time trying to figure out what to plant where so that I can save seeds from at least one variety!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Everybody...you must try Wis 55 tomatoes....there are the yummiest ever for a BLT! Old time variety with actual tomato flavor.

And consider...I got 15 seeds of Greasy Grit pole beans from a trade which became 4 oz. in the fall which will turn into many more this year. And am saving an heirloom variety. It's fun to do. DEE


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Martin, thank you for the seeds. They arrived today. I will be sending payment tomorrow. 
Kathie


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Martin, my seeds arrived and I'm mailing a package back to you on Monday the 26th! Thanks again for your generosity and sharing heart! Jan in Co


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Martin, we received the seeds. I sure hope we do those beautiful beans justice! Anything special to know about the Pennsylvania Dutch Red bush limas? I've never seen those listed anywhere before. I am mailing you out our favorite tea! Thanks so much!
mamagoose


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

W00t!

Got the seeds, Martin, and by now, you should have a goodly sized package of worm castings.

Thanks so much, and hope you enjoy the worm doo!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Sent in my request, very excited about the seeds and sending in pymt. It is so much fun.
Thanks again Martin!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Pony said:


> W00t!
> 
> Got the seeds, Martin, and by now, you should have a goodly sized package of worm castings.
> 
> Thanks so much, and hope you enjoy the worm doo!


It arrived, was 2Â½#, and looks great. It proves that I can even be happy to get something like that in exchange for seeds! 

Bad news for the day is that I'm running low on Paquebot Roma. Since I had at least 2 years supply on hand, that wasn't supposed to happen. I would say that its reputation has gotten around to too many gardeners. It also seems that I was probably too generous with the quantity early on. Cutting back to 15 seeds rather than substituting.

Martin


----------



## Up North Louie (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you so much for this, Martin. My red and gold Wisconsin 55's held up until late November-- we had fresh sliced tomatoes with Thanksgiving dinner-- imagine that! We were very thankful indeed, because of your generosity. [BTW, the Thanksgiving tomatoes were planted late-- into June, it was, and picked green about the first week in October. But they ripened very nicely off the vine and were delicious.]

I have emailed you-- same deal as last year? I have some syrup squirreled away for you...

Thanks again, this is the greatest kindness, it takes my mind off hauling hay and moving snow 

Don


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

Martin, mine arrived on Friday. THANK YOU! 

I can hardly wait to get them in the ground. I've got to decide if I'll grow any additional tomatoes beyond the ones you've provided.


----------



## jmmac (Jan 6, 2005)

Martin-
My seeds arrived on Friday, too. Thank you so much! When my husband comes back from the war zone he will have to build me some more square foot gardens! So many seeds, so little space....
jmmac


----------



## Dirt2Dig (Jan 27, 2009)

Martin,
Hello! I'm new to Homesteading Today. A gardening friend recommended the site to me. I look forward to learning & sharing what I know in the gardening & other forums. I hope your offer is still open. I sent you an email.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Thankfully we didn't lose anything important with the latest forum outage. Three years ago, lost the entire thread so there's no record of it. 

Decision now is to eliminate Paquebot Roma entirely as supply is possibly too low even to satisfy SSE requests. Amish Red is also now just for SSE requests. All other tomatoes are in good supply. 

Asparagus beans are done but substituting Taiwan Black which is just as good. Scarlet Runner will probably be the next bean to find the bottom of the container. After that, should have plenty of all the other beans.

Martin


----------



## thesongthatilik (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello!

I hope I'm not too late. Email sent.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Martin,

I recieved the seeds today. Thank you very much! I am excited. Last year I wasn't able to really garden because I broke my foot halfway through the season .Thanks again 

~Sharon


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Received my seeds today! Yea! Just like Christmas. DH wants to know how long I am going to be staring at the little envelopes as I turn them over and over again, opening and peeking, then closing just to start all over. LOL!

I am thinking of starting some under a nice grow light that I recvd from the DH.
I think a couple Red Zebra, Giant Roma, and Paquebot Roma, Just two oif each. Do you think they would do well under lights?

edited to add: watch your mailbox for payment!


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

The seeds arrived safely today, thank you!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a package for you, Martin - just no packaging for it yet! It should be on its way Friday or Monday, when I get to town to help my mom!

Jessie


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I think mine must be lost in the mail. Lets give it a few more days and hopefully it will show up because I really wanted the Paquebot Roma which are now all out...........but I think someone at the post office has my Paquebot Romas.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Cheryl aka JM said:


> I think mine must be lost in the mail. Lets give it a few more days and hopefully it will show up because I really wanted the Paquebot Roma which are now all out...........but I think someone at the post office has my Paquebot Romas.


Three members from Alabama have requested and received seeds. None requested Paquebot Roma and none were named Cheryl!

Martin


----------



## critterluv (Jan 17, 2008)

Hope its not to late, sent you an email.


----------



## thesongthatilik (Jan 16, 2009)

I received my seeds yesterday thank you so much Martin! :rock:

I'll have your payment in the mail next week.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Martin,
Recieved your email. Thanks for the update. Now I just have to wait for the seed to come and the weather to act right here in Missouri. Still early, but the spring bug is getting worse every day. LOL

Stacy


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

I received your seeds while on vacation. Was so excited - took them out - showed them to hubby - placed your envelope where I knew it would be "safe" so I would have your return address - and promptly forgot where the "safe" place was. LOL

I have now found it and your payment will be on its way this week. Thank you so much. I am anxiously waiting to plant these and see how I do.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Paquebot said:


> Three members from Alabama have requested and received seeds. None requested Paquebot Roma and none were named Cheryl!
> 
> Martin


well.....

Are you sure? Cheryl Marchek in Falkville, Alabama? From the email address [email protected] ?

I traded emails with someone named Martin on 1-14-09. Sent my name, address~ I asked for the Paquebot Roma and for you to pick out a few other easy ones for a beginner. The Martin I traded emails with asked if I wanted any beans~ I asked for the person to pick out something easy for a beginner. I must have just gotten lost in the mix somewhere. No big deal~ I'm new at all of this and still learning what works for us. Thanks anyway I'll try again next year.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Yes, you got "lost" since I set the original copy aside while waiting for response to the bean question. Copy is in front of with my 3 other tomato selections noted and now will add the beans. They will go out today.

Martin


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

You said you already cut yourself too low on the tomato seeds~ I understand. I'll just try again next year. Thanks!


----------



## critterluv (Jan 17, 2008)

Recieved my seeds today, your package will go out tomorrow.

On the yard long beans do I plant them just like my pole beans or is it better to start them in seed trays ? do they need extra suport?

Thanks


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

critterluv said:


> Recieved my seeds today, your package will go out tomorrow.
> 
> On the yard long beans do I plant them just like my pole beans or is it better to start them in seed trays ? do they need extra suport?
> 
> Thanks


No bean likes to be transplanted due to the long tap root which is put out right away. Therefore direct seeding is the best way. 

There's another thread right now about yard long beans. They do indeed need support just like any other pole bean. If the vines can't climb, they will still make the same beans but will be in coils. I've grown some on 4' fencing but normally they get a 6' tepee. Usually they don't need help to find their way to the top but I help them along if they are struggling.

Martin


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Martin,
Thanks for the seeds. I received them today. Its a little early to start any here, but now I am ready. You should have a surprise in your mailbox by Friday from MO.
Stacy


----------



## Dirt2Dig (Jan 27, 2009)

Martin, Thanks so much for the seeds. I've had email troubles & troubles getting on to this site. I sent a little something back to you. Hope you have received it.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Dirt2Dig said:


> Martin, Thanks so much for the seeds. I've had email troubles & troubles getting on to this site. I sent a little something back to you. Hope you have received it.


Yep, got your "little something" today. Half went into the garden rental fund and the other half was turned over to my wife!

Martin


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Martin,

I received my seeds yesterday and I am super excited to try them out! I'll have something back in the mail to you in the next couple of days. Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the seeds were well received today. thanks for everything! i will ship out some maple sugar ASAP along with money for all expenses.


----------



## plantinthings (Jan 15, 2009)

I received my seeds today...thanks so much for generosity. Thanks is coming back to ya.


----------



## happysmyly (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't know how I've missed this thread--being relatively new to HT... I just gasped when I read this--DH wanted to know what was wrong--when I read it to him - he couldn't believe that it's true--thank you so much for your kind generosity - such a great example for the rest of us!!
As soon as I can decide from that incredibly long list I'll email you... start looking for fun things to send your way too.
Thanks again!!!


----------



## Up North Louie (Nov 29, 2007)

Martin, thank you so much :icecream: There's a little box of goodies coming FedEx

Don


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you, Martin. I sent an e-mail

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

100% germination on 12 Tommy Toes, 6 each red and yellow. I know there is some gardening lore about saying thanks, but I can hardly restrain myself. I just wish it was June right now so I could describe their taste. I'm dying for May to arrive so I can sow the limas.


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you Martin! I just sent you an email. It is so fun to be thinking of gardening and not shoveling snow for a change! I will be thinking of you all spring and summer, you are really spreading joy!


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Is it to late to put an "order" in? Thanks!


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

I grew tommy toes last year, very nice taste.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

dancingfatcat said:


> Is it to late to put an "order" in? Thanks!


I wish that it were too late as I'd be looking at seedlings instead of seeds. Had to check to make certain that the 15 April cutoff date was in my original post and it is. Means that you've got 2 months yet.

Martin


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

Very Kind of you to go to this much trouble. Thank you.

Finally made a decision and sent you an email.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Email sent...... thank you sooooooooo much for this offer!!!

ETA: If you don't have Paquebot Roma, please substitute something similar of your choice. (didn't read the whole thread till after I sent my request)

Thanks again!


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Thank You Martin! The seeds were in the mail when I got home this afternoon. Payment will go out Tuesday when PO is open again. My grandaughter is going to love helping "play in the dirt" this spring!


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

Last year was my first time with this offer and I have to say I had great results with what Martin sent. I wish I was closer to help you with the labeling, etc., 'cause I know this has to be a big job! I sent my email but will be happy with whatever you will send.
Thanks again!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for continuing to be my seed philanthropist! I will be once again raising your Pacquebot Romas from seeds I've saved. They are by far the best Roma I have tried.
(formerly just Swampgirl)


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

I'm new to this bb, so forgive me for being slow. I will be sending you a request, once I do some research. Thank you so much for this offer.


----------



## woodsmokeinherhair (Feb 25, 2006)

cool beans! lol (and tomatoes!). I participated in this a couple of years ago, and I am so glad you are still doing it! 

Cricket.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Martin, Got the seeds a few weeks ago. I can't wait for springtime. It'll be the end of may before the snow melts up here. DH kept forgetting to take the goodie box into town with him to send it should be there any day now. I hope you enjoy the canned salmon. -Andi


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, that Martin is very "zippy"!! I just sent a request and already, my seeds are on their way! You rock!


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

Isnt it exciting to get somthing in the mail.


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you Martin. Got the seeds in good shape in yesterdays mail. A couple pairs of work gloves are on the way Friday. Much appreciated.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Martin, I received the seeds yesterday. Thank you. I'm looking forward to putting them in the ground and enjoying their bounties.

I will have you something in the mail, ASAP.

Thanks again.

SGG-Jan


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Martin!!!!!!

Quick Question- The Tree Tomato seeds that you were kind enough to send me, are they The Giant Tree Tomato
www.gardenerschoice.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=70

or

Tree Tomato
www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/morton/tree_tomato.html

Either way I'll love trying it, just trying to figure out when and how many seeds to plant.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

laughaha said:


> Hi Martin!!!!!!
> 
> Quick Question- The Tree Tomato seeds that you were kind enough to send me, are they The Giant Tree Tomato
> www.gardenerschoice.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=70


The Giant Tree that I offer is the one above, a proper tomato. However, that Gardener's Choice description does exaggerate a bit. Plant growth and fruit size is correct but you won't see "bushels" off them. Totally Tomatoes said 10' to 18' vines and that's what I got. I double-decked two 4' cages and the plants did go to the top and flop over the sides. 6' cage or support would probably be enough but you've now been warned to not expect it to be happy with a little 3' thing.

Martin


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you, Martin!!! Got my seeds..... now if I can just get the snow to go away!!! 

Kitty


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Got my seeds Martin! Thnx so much and watch your mail!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Martin, thanks for the quick reply on the tomato question.

Have you received my check? I sent it about a month ago, but it hasn't posted my acct yet and I just want to know if I need to send another.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

laughaha said:


> Hi Martin, thanks for the quick reply on the tomato question.
> 
> Have you received my check? I sent it about a month ago, but it hasn't posted my acct yet and I just want to know if I need to send another.


Checks are cashed shortly after the first of the month. That's when a pension check is received. Your check came a day late to be cashed on 2 Feb. 

Martin


----------



## thesongthatilik (Jan 16, 2009)

100% germination!
All of the seedlings are healthy and I can't wait until its time to transplant them.

Thanks so much Martin. I hope you enjoy what I sent you.


----------



## Ezrandi (Aug 6, 2007)

thank you Martin!
I got my seeds! Just in time for my birthday!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

As everyone knows, I'll send out seeds to whomever asks and wherever they may live. After 8 years, finally had one which I refused to send. It was a first time requester who asked for the minimum 4 great tomato varieties and 2 good beans so that wasn't the reason. Also wasn't someone who may have caused bitterness between us on other forums. In fact, I'd only seen a few posts from that member in the various gardening forums. The only thing that I didn't like was the address. I knew darned well that there was NOT a garden there and had not been one for at least 50 years. If I walked, it would be 2 blocks south and 3 blocks west. That's right, HT member n2gardening lives that close to me. Seeds were delivered within an hour after she submitted the request, a definite record! She was planning to plant in various gardens including one at least 20 miles away. No way would I agree to that so I'm going to see that she gets a plot in our community gardens and it will be one of the better ones.

Martin


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> As everyone knows, I'll send out seeds to whomever asks and wherever they may live. After 8 years, finally had one which I refused to send. It was a first time requester who asked for the minimum 4 great tomato varieties and 2 good beans so that wasn't the reason. Also wasn't someone who may have caused bitterness between us on other forums. In fact, I'd only seen a few posts from that member in the various gardening forums. The only thing that I didn't like was the address. I knew darned well that there was NOT a garden there and had not been one for at least 50 years. If I walked, it would be 2 blocks south and 3 blocks west. That's right, HT member n2gardening lives that close to me. Seeds were delivered within an hour after she submitted the request, a definite record! She was planning to plant in various gardens including one at least 20 miles away. No way would I agree to that so I'm going to see that she gets a plot in our community gardens and it will be one of the better ones.
> 
> Martin


LOL! Martin, you tease! You had me worried there for a moment!!

How absolutely wonderful that the poster was right in your back yard -- and that you'll be setting her up closer to home.


----------



## n2gardening (Mar 1, 2009)

Paquebot said:


> As everyone knows, I'll send out seeds to whomever asks and wherever they may live. After 8 years, finally had one which I refused to send. It was a first time requester who asked for the minimum 4 great tomato varieties and 2 good beans so that wasn't the reason. Also wasn't someone who may have caused bitterness between us on other forums. In fact, I'd only seen a few posts from that member in the various gardening forums. The only thing that I didn't like was the address. I knew darned well that there was NOT a garden there and had not been one for at least 50 years. If I walked, it would be 2 blocks south and 3 blocks west. That's right, HT member n2gardening lives that close to me. Seeds were delivered within an hour after she submitted the request, a definite record! She was planning to plant in various gardens including one at least 20 miles away. No way would I agree to that so I'm going to see that she gets a plot in our community gardens and it will be one of the better ones.
> 
> Martin


I was very thrilled to get such personal service.  Thanks so much for the seeds! It was nice getting to talk to you in person too!


----------



## Jhoelle (Feb 17, 2009)

Martin, 
I have received your seeds, thank you so much! I have been under the weather the last few weeks and have not been able to swing by the post office but I am hoping to mail you package this week. So sorry for the delay.
Thanks again 
Jill Hoelle


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Somehow, I've always missed the great seed giveaway - this year, I'm in. As soon as I can make a choice from all those beautiful tomatoes, I'll shoot you an e-mail, Martin. Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Somehow, I've always missed the great seed giveaway - this year, I'm in. As soon as I can make a choice from all those beautiful tomatoes, I'll shoot you an e-mail, Martin. Thank you so much for doing this!


Oh me TOO!!! I just sent off my email to Martin!!! Thank you so much for your kindness!! I can't wait to garden this year!!!


----------



## Honeybee (Oct 16, 2002)

Thank you so much Martin :happy:

My teenagers helped me choose. I'm trying to get the next generation interested in heirlooms and they are really excited too, especially my 15yo son, he loves the garden. :bouncy:

Your kindness and generosity is very much appreciated :dance:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Martin, thank you so much! You mailed the seeds on the 18th, and they arrived on the 20th. From WI to WA in 2 days - not bad for the old USPS.  Be watching for a package coming back your way!


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

got mine too, thank you so much!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Summary to date is that we're just about 50 requests ahead of last year. The percentage of those at least sending return postage has increased considerably this year, a much appreciated factor. The number of those who feel that they must cover a half dozen others has also increased.

We'll keep this going for another 2 weeks. If anyone new is reading this far into the thread, some seeds are out. No more Amish Red, Cow's Tit, Mortgage Lifter, or Paquebot Roma tomatoes. Yardlong beans are gone as are Cherokee Wax and Scarlet Runner. Otherwise there is plenty of everything else.

Martin


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

Martin, My seeds arrive today! 
Thank you :happy: Thank you :happy: Thank you :happy: 
I will be sending out my remittance and a little gft on Monday. You are the best! VT Chicklit


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

I sent you an email.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

joyfulheart said:


> I sent you an email.


Got it but it was another that I hated to deal with. I hate it when I'm supposed to decide what others grow in their gardens. Usually there are no clues as to if they want large, medium, or small tomatoes. No mention as to if the beans should be dry, snap, pole, bush, or what. And yet 1 in 20 do it. I wonder if some also just send money to a seed company and request a garden!

Martin


----------



## Honeybee (Oct 16, 2002)

Just wanted to say thank you again Martin. I really appreciate the seeds and all the effort that you put into this. 

I got the tomatoes started in the house yesterday so now the hardest part begins... the waiting! LOL Weeding seems easy compared to waiting for things to grow sometimes


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Honeybee said:


> Just wanted to say thank you again Martin. I really appreciate the seeds and all the effort that you put into this.


I do go the extra step at times to make everyone's garden just a little nicer. Two packets sitting here with no address. Two messages to one got neither a choice of what was wanted nor an address. Second one is narrowed down to name and city but White Pages has no listing for the name. I've heard a lot of strange customer relations stories from Jung's in recent years and I believe every one of them! 



> I got the tomatoes started in the house yesterday so now the hardest part begins... the waiting! LOL Weeding seems easy compared to waiting for things to grow sometimes


I have to have more patience and trust than you. Seeds from 78 varieties were started on 6 March. 13 varieties are up as of right now. They are outside and under glass in a cold frame. Low of 23Âº this morning but still a few more seedlings than when I placed a tarp over it last night. 

Martin


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Paquebot said:


> As everyone knows, I'll send out seeds to whomever asks and wherever they may live. After 8 years, finally had one which I refused to send. It was a first time requester who asked for the minimum 4 great tomato varieties and 2 good beans so that wasn't the reason. Also wasn't someone who may have caused bitterness between us on other forums. In fact, I'd only seen a few posts from that member in the various gardening forums. The only thing that I didn't like was the address. I knew darned well that there was NOT a garden there and had not been one for at least 50 years. If I walked, it would be 2 blocks south and 3 blocks west. That's right, HT member n2gardening lives that close to me. Seeds were delivered within an hour after she submitted the request, a definite record! She was planning to plant in various gardens including one at least 20 miles away. No way would I agree to that so I'm going to see that she gets a plot in our community gardens and it will be one of the better ones.
> 
> Martin


LOL, Funny! You beat my record of the 2 hour pressure canner from the barter board yesterday


----------



## percysgirl (Jan 24, 2009)

I have seeds from a large variety of sources, and I started my tomatoes weeks ago. I went through them today to see what I need to re-start and none of the seeds that came from you sprouted. Since none of them sprouted, I'm seriously wondering if the Post office is irradiating or otherwise treating packages in a way that could damage the seeds? It's the only package I received through the post office, the rest were UPS. It's just so weird! Anyone know if that's a possibility?


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

I sent an email. Thanks so much! Hope I'm not to late


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

percysgirl said:


> I have seeds from a large variety of sources, and I started my tomatoes weeks ago. I went through them today to see what I need to re-start and none of the seeds that came from you sprouted. Since none of them sprouted, I'm seriously wondering if the Post office is irradiating or otherwise treating packages in a way that could damage the seeds? It's the only package I received through the post office, the rest were UPS. It's just so weird! Anyone know if that's a possibility?


Usually the opposite is reported for germination. If everything is a complete no-show, then something happened to cook them in your PO or on the way from there to you. Irradiation only applied to certain ZIP Codes in Washington, DC.

Martin


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Thank you Martin!! I received the seeds last weekend... Watch for something special VERY soon!!


----------



## Torch (May 25, 2004)

I just sent an email.

Thanks, Martin

Michael


----------



## OneDayCloser (Apr 1, 2009)

*Hey Martin, Got my seeds a couple days ago, thanks so much!:goodjob: I will be sending out a package next week for you, little of this and that!:banana02: Oh and one question, how far away do the tomatoes have to be away from each other to save seeds and have them be pure ones? *

Katie


----------



## Ezrandi (Aug 6, 2007)

I want to tell you Martin, 
I was totally impressed.. (Im not normally as good at getting seeds to sprout as I am with chickens hatching) 
All the seeds sprouted except the giant roma. That was an amazing rate..  
Thank you so much For the opportunity to try out these new types! Im So excited!!!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

OneDayCloser said:


> *Hey Martin, Got my seeds a couple days ago, thanks so much!:goodjob: I will be sending out a package next week for you, little of this and that!:banana02: Oh and one question, how far away do the tomatoes have to be away from each other to save seeds and have them be pure ones? *


15 feet is ample isolation distance. If a barrier like a bean fence is planted in between, 5 feet would be sufficient. 




Ezrandi said:


> I want to tell you Martin,
> I was totally impressed.. (Im not normally as good at getting seeds to sprout as I am with chickens hatching)
> All the seeds sprouted except the giant roma. That was an amazing rate..
> Thank you so much For the opportunity to try out these new types! Im So excited!!!


Some varieties are notorious for being slow to germinate. Often they are the ones most enjoyed for their small seeds. I don't recall Giant Roma being slow but some of the oxhearts need an extra week or more to come up. Anyone who requested Japanese Oxheart will note that I wrote "slow germinator" on the packet so that they don't give up after 3 weeks.

Martin


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

Got my seed yesturday!! Am on my way to the dollar store to get my seed trays. Can't plant outside yet we are due for some nasty weather this coming week. Told everyone at work about this and they are all waiting to see what we get this summer! Thanks again, will mail yours out on Monday or Tuesday.

Thanks again,


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Martin, do you have any squash (preferably _C. maxima_), or Costoluto Genovese tomato seeds? 

I am willing to trade tomato seed...I have some less common varieties, along with paying for the cost associated with sending, etc.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Helianthus said:


> Martin, do you have any squash (preferably _C. maxima_), or Costoluto Genovese tomato seeds?
> 
> I am willing to trade tomato seed...I have some less common varieties, along with paying for the cost associated with sending, etc.


We don't even try growing squash anymore. Squash vine borers won the battle. Besides, cheaper to buy from a local guy who plants varieties by acres rather than packets. 

I do have Costoluto Fiorentino tomato which is twice as productive, twice as tasty, and twice better for sauce than Costoluto Genovese. Costoluto Fiorentino was offered here last year.

Martin


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

Martin, I got my seeds and set them up in trays Friday. Thank you so much! It was like Christmas here


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Paquebot said:


> We don't even try growing squash anymore. Squash vine borers won the battle. Besides, cheaper to buy from a local guy who plants varieties by acres rather than packets.
> 
> I do have Costoluto Fiorentino tomato which is twice as productive, twice as tasty, and twice better for sauce than Costoluto Genovese. Costoluto Fiorentino was offered here last year.
> 
> Martin


Does it have the same general shape? I would love to try that one sometime. I have heard really mixed reviews on Costoluto Genovese; some people say it tastes awful while others swear by it. 

We don't seem to have squash vine borers here. I think the winters must kill them off. Peppers and melons are a challenge though, as the nights are cool for most of the summer. Even with the tomoatoes, I tend to focus on varieties that do well here, though I always grow a few Brandywines, Kellog's Breakfast, and other beefsteak types.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

hey martin,

i just found this forum, and noticed your seed offer.
how do the mennonite purple stripe pole beans compare to my great uncle steves pole beans?

i'm not in the U.P any more. still have the farm, just need to be closer to family for now.

i'll be jumping on your offer next year.

keith


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

rxkeith said:


> hey martin,
> 
> i just found this forum, and noticed your seed offer.
> how do the mennonite purple stripe pole beans compare to my great uncle steves pole beans?
> ...


Keith, I sure hope that you stick around here for awhile. Still not too late to request as there's 3 days left before the stated cut-off. 

Uncle Steve's Italian pole beans could almost be called a pole pinto. Good as an early snap but then a fair shelly and a great dry bean. Mennonite Purple Stripe is a fair early snap followed by a great shelly and poor dry bean. And when dry, Uncle Steve's Italian is barely half the size of Mennonite Purple Stripe. Both have their individual excellent qualities but otherwise not close except in growth habits.

Martin


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Helianthus said:


> Does it have the same general shape? I would love to try that one sometime. I have heard really mixed reviews on Costoluto Genovese; some people say it tastes awful while others swear by it.


C. Fiorentino is a very productive sauce tomato with lots of solid meat. C. Genovese is a semi-hollow stuffer with lots of seeds. 

Martin


----------



## mojo1967 (Apr 30, 2009)

hi, I am a newbie and would be interested in this offer if it still stands?? I have some great "hot kraut" canned last year....yummy!!

Melisa
mojo1967

I usually post on Garden Web but have been looking for new!


----------



## n2gardening (Mar 1, 2009)

Martin-

Do the Mortgage Lifter seeds you have generally throw RL types? I planted Wisconsin 55 and Bull's Heart and both had RL...the mortgage lifter I planted do not have the same leaves. Thanks.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

What does "RL" mean?

I noticed that my Mortgage Lifter has "different" leaves, also.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't know what "RL" means, but I do know that Mortgage Lifter, Brandywine, and a few other "heirloom" tomatoes are potato-leaved, so that's probably the difference you're seeing.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

And how does one define the term "potato-leaved"?

And here's the answer!
http://faq.gardenweb.com/faq/lists/tomato/2004111539004321.html

"RL" means Regular Leaf
"PL" means potato-leaved


----------

